# AXLES



## Bruteman38 (Jul 26, 2010)

has anyone used sti axles or heard anything about them:thinking:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Tommy,
You broke your cherry! :welcome:


----------



## Bruteman38 (Jul 26, 2010)

:bigok:yea its about time


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ive never heard of them but most the guys here run gorillas and some run rhinos. i have 3 gorillas and i dont care for them so the last one i broke i changed to rhino and its holding up good so since its half the price of the gorillas ill weed out my 3 gorillas i have left with the rhinos as they break


----------



## Bruteman38 (Jul 26, 2010)

i just bought both front ones i guess we'll see how long they last when i put them in if they brake i'll go with some rhino's


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone tried the highlifter axles??


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Powershok said:


> Anyone tried the highlifter axles??


 there maid by gorilla


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

man I got a buddy that bought a offbrand axle and he has no problems so far and he lets her ripp! Just keep an eye on it the boot may be weak but those axles should be good.


----------



## Mud magnet 2 (Apr 23, 2013)

What sixity axles? Anyone heard or try them? They say extreme duty...I'm needing some new ones myself, and the sixity are only $130.00 a piece! Almost bought the high lifter pro's until I saw these. It's a really good price, but some times you get what you pay for.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's what I went with,and still going strong after a year of rough rocky trail riding and light mud and water. GAMBIT POWER from an eBay seller,here's the seller from eBay and they have a one year warranty...... eBay My World - usedtool2006


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Mud magnet 2 said:


> What sixity axles? Anyone heard or try them? They say extreme duty...I'm needing some new ones myself, and the sixity are only $130.00 a piece! Almost bought the high lifter pro's until I saw these. It's a really good price, but some times you get what you pay for.


Don't buy those if Iam right those are the ones I had I broke one and I wasn't even ripping on it I got mine from eBay and I think they were made by American cv they look like the same they said heavy duty cv and they def weren't they had a warranty so I got another on after I broke the first only rode it for a day and it started clicking boot wasnt ripped or anything so I took it out rebuilt my stock one and put it back in. My buddy broke his axle so I let him is that one that clicked to get him by till he could get a new on and the axle ended up breaking on him I'd go with the rhinos man ur better off just spending the money I had them in my rzr never had a prob and Iam getting for the brute eventually but stay away from those ones cause I think those are the ones I got off eBay there price is cheap for a reason 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mud magnet 2 said:


> What sixity axles? Anyone heard or try them? They say extreme duty...I'm needing some new ones myself, and the sixity are only $130.00 a piece! Almost bought the high lifter pro's until I saw these. It's a really good price, but some times you get what you pay for.


these axles are just like sti axles. they are a lil bit stronger then stocks but not as strong as cobra, gorilla, and turner, and rhino


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't get the high lifter dht's they suck I done Broke 8 of them on my rzr


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

I run rhino axles , there strong and cheaper than gorilla and hold up very well ive only broken on by shearing the bar , but hey sonethings gotta break i rather it be that than my differential lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jprzr said:


> Don't buy those if Iam right those are the ones I had I broke one and I wasn't even ripping on it I got mine from eBay and I think they were made by American cv they look like the same they said heavy duty cv and they def weren't they had a warranty so I got another on after I broke the first only rode it for a day and it started clicking boot wasnt ripped or anything so I took it out rebuilt my stock one and put it back in. My buddy broke his axle so I let him is that one that clicked to get him by till he could get a new on and the axle ended up breaking on him I'd go with the rhinos man ur better off just spending the money I had them in my rzr never had a prob and Iam getting for the brute eventually but stay away from those ones cause I think those are the ones I got off eBay there price is cheap for a reason
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


Yea that axle lasted part of a day then broke on the inside cup where the splines meet the cup they might be ok for stock set up just not with a lift n big tires especially ol2s lol.






Mud magnet 2 said:


> What sixity axles? Anyone heard or try them? They say extreme duty...I'm needing some new ones myself, and the sixity are only $130.00 a piece! Almost bought the high lifter pro's until I saw these. It's a really good price, but some times you get what you pay for.


yea don't get them get yourself some rhinos I got two on the rear and there holding up great so far.


----------



## Mud magnet 2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! After I did some searching, I decided to just stick with my gut and go with either the turners or high lifter pro series. Both are cheaper than gorilla's and the high lifters are made by gorilla. The guy from cobra said he'd contact me when he got another axle made for the rear of the brute. He had one, but I figured I'd just buy both and swap them out at the same time. Said he'd give me a good deal.....guess we'll find out.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

we put a sti axle on trex 1 time didnot last as long as it took to put it on


----------

